# Short hair for girls?



## maemaesmama (Mar 19, 2004)

I have often though about posting a thread like this







It seemed like the time was right when I saw all of the replys to the long hair for boys thread LOL. My son has long hair, and my 3yo daughter short. I also have short hair, and love it







It is so hard to find any mother child items with short haired mamas! I wish I was more artistic I would create my own line of long haired papas, and short haired mamas with children for a change! Any body talented out there? I also just wanted to say........My 6yo daughter Mae has gorgeous long hair. We braid it, and put it in CuTe FuNkY styles. It is nice how we all express ourselves differently!

~Consider the Lilies~


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I've had short hair for ages now. I like it. I also think that long hair is sort of wasted on young kids b/c they can't keep it tidy for more than 2 minutes, lol. I remember seeing a little girl, probably about 18 months old, at the airport once. She had curly hair and it was cut very short. She looked so adorable and very...well, French came to mind. European style, if you know what I mean.

DD's hair is very straight and fine, and she has a very round face, so I'm not sure what sort of short cut would suit her. Plus there's the issue of actually getting her to sit still for a proper cut. Right now, she just has bangs that I trim, and I trim the back occaisonally so that it's about neck length.


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

When my younger dd was about 4 she got gum or something stuck in her hair way up by her ears. There was no way to get it out since I didn't notice at first and she didn't tell me. By the time I realized it was there her hair was completely tangled and wrapped around it so the only thing I could do was cut her hair. I cut it all the way up to just above her earlobes and it was adorable! She generally won't let me cut her hair (she's 9 now and likes it long) but when she does agree to a haircut she lets me cut it short and I love it.


----------



## maemaesmama (Mar 19, 2004)

Isn't it funny how some short cuts are not as flattering as others. I do have to say that for us short hair can be harder to maintain. I find the spikey pixie cut to work best! It has been hard to find a good stylist in our new town. For now I will just do it myself! Lily likes to sit and look in the mirror while I trim away. Although the last time I cut her hair I had to find her first! She ran, and hid when she heard the scissors coming


----------



## Clementine (Apr 8, 2004)

I was a short-haired little girl - my mom kept me in bowl cuts until I was eight! Then I was allowed to grow my hair long. The funniest thing was that on class photo day in kindergarden, the photographer put me in the back row with the boys! I guess it must have been the haircut and the burgundy cords I was wearing (I didn't have a dress like the other girls because my mom was in the hospital and I only have the clothes she packed to for my stay with the grandparents)!

I used to give my dolls "short" haircuts when I was a kid, too.


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

I was interested to read this thread, as well as the 'long-haired boys' thread. It always surprises me what a big deal people will make about kids hair. It's just hair.

My daughter has gorgeous hair - very shiny, soft, gorgeous curls, etc.,. It was always a topic of conversation and it always generated many compliments. I was letting it grow, and it got quite long. But, she was always pushing it out of her face, away from her forehead, holding it off of her neck in the summer, etc.,. She was about 2, wouldn't keep a barrete, ponytail holder, or clip in her hair. As soon as I got it up, she'd reach around and remove whatever I put in her hair. So, I got it cut short, a very blunt cut to the middle of her ears. She looks great, she's happy, I'm happy, etc.,. She's now almost 3, and asks for short hair.

You would have thought I cut off her arms. My mom, aunts, teachers, people that recognize us at the grocery store, etc.,. were outraged that I cut her hair. Not only did no one compliment her haircut (which totally suits her face and active personality) but people would berate me for cutting it, in front of my daughter. Being 2, I don't know if she understood it, but I was just so mad people cared, or thought they had a right to tell me how she should wear her hair.

When she's older, of course she can decide how long or short to wear her hair. But she loves it now because it doesn't bother her and I love it because she's happy. I still have to hear my mom say, "Oh look how pretty her hair was in this picture." or "Would you let Halle have her long her back for the wedding she's in this summer." or other dumb comments. Or have relative strangers come over and say, "Wasn't it your daughter who used to have such gorgeous hair? What happened??" It's still gorgeous, but because it's not trailing all over the place, something happened? Why???

Sorry to rant, I should go back to bed. Take care!


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

It's so true, Andie. Like a 2 year old cares what their hair looks like. I'm sure they would just rather have it out of their eyes, and not have to deal with getting it brushed and put up in ponytails, braids, and other toddler tortures, lol.

Inspired by this thread I cut about 1 1/2 inches off DD's hair last night. It looks alot better and neater now.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I always had long hair as a little girl; my mom never cut it because I told her I liked it long when I was old enough to say anything (around 18 months). I combed it out myself, and she parted & braided it every day. When I was 5, I learned to braid it myself so she would part it for me and then I'd comb & braid it before bed. She braided it for daytime until I was 7 or 8, and then I started braiding it myself. When I was 11, I cut it all off one day, up to my ears.









Since then, I've shaved my head two or three times, but on average I've kept my hair within 1 inch of my chin. Right now it's much longer than that, but I'm seriously considering shaving it all off again (active mommy-life! :LOL). My hair looks ridiculous in short cuts, but it grows really quickly so it's not an issue for terribly long when I shave it. I think I might keep it shaved for a while.. all I have to do is talk Mike into it. He's a little weirded out by the idea even though he knows I'll be cute (I'm very baby faced, so even with no hair I look adorable). :LOL It's hard, there are advantages and disadvantes to having long hair. For example, right now it's very easy to deal with, but I use a lot more shampoo & conditioner, and I have to take time to comb it and put it up/back (or run some gel through it) tolook nice. When you're nearly bald, all you do is wash & run. It takes a lot less stuff, but you also sunburn on your scalp (ow!!) as a price for being cooler... I don't know, I haven't made up my mind yet.

I wonder if I had a point when I started typing here... Oh! If my daughter wants short hair, she will have it! If my son wants short hair, he will have it! It makes no difference to me. It's not like I"m going to think they're any less adorable, kwim? Since I'm not the one who has to live with it, I don't think it should be my call.


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm all about short hair for me! I have had a pixie style or shorter for about 7 years. If my daughter wants short hair, I'll let her go for it. I try to grow mine every now & again but I have little patience.


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

my mom would not let me have long hair when I was a kid and I hated my hair. All the pretty/popular girls had long flowing locks that they could braid, pony-tail, pig-tail, put ribbons in etc. etc. and I had this butch cut that my mom would occasionally "fara-faucet feather" and make me look like a 29 year old in third grade. Now that I'm 26, I have long hair and wear it in a pony-tail or bun every day because I can't stand it in my face--but I won't cut it short.

so, I will grow my dd's hair out and when she's school age, if she wants to cut it, she'll have to think about it for a couple months and if she still wants to then we will.


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

Mamatoady-
Too funny- my mom always made me keep my hair long. She'd braid it and do elaborate things with it and all I wanted to do was take the darned ribbons out & chop it off. She'd put corn rows in & I liked that because I could leave it for at least a week. I had a Farrah Fawcett barbie who's hair I gave a buzz!


----------

